# Dale Hollow 3/10-3/13



## Big Daddy

Just got back last night. Tough weather patterns down there. 30 degrees one day with ice and snow, 75 the next! Was still a bunch of fun. Beautiful lake, that's for sure. I'll just post the pix and leave the fishing reports for those who actually caught more than one. LOL. Was still a great time, lots of laughs, that's for sure! Here's DaleM with his first fish.


----------



## Big Daddy




----------



## Big Daddy




----------



## Big Daddy

The white streaks are the ice pellets. Those hurt when you're running across the lake doing 50mph!!!


----------



## Big Daddy




----------



## Big Daddy




----------



## Hook N Book

Yes Sir Rebob, even though it's a bass, that's a nice fish!  Hey, any fish looks good right about now


----------



## truck

Nice fish,looks like you goys had fun  Water looks GREAT!!


----------



## Fish4Fun

We had a great time i only caught one little LM but man it was great to get on the water and get down to the Hollow for the first time. It did suck to leave the lake on sunday it was almost 60degrees and when got home it was 27 degrees.


----------



## Shortdrift

You sure didn't miss anything here other than more snow.  Did anyone try for anything other than the smallmouth? Heard they were taking some walleye down there.


----------



## Freeze

Nice fish and thanks for the report. What kind of water temps did you guys find?


----------



## Tee

It was a great time! I'll have to post pics early next week as my work has me going to Montreal, Canada. 

The water temps ranged anywhere from 47.3 to 48.6 from my fishfinder.


----------



## Freeze

Glad it was a good time. Man nothing better than spending time on the beautiful lake with nothing to but fish!!!  

Good to hear those temps. We head down in 16 days and are still hoping the water gets above 50. Weather forecasts are starting to look better but still not great.


----------



## ShakeDown

Although we didn't catch as many as we have in past trips, the sizes this year were SWEET. Between the 8 of us, we boated the following: (2) 6lb+, (3) 5lb+, the rest we're mainly 4's. Took 3 spots, 2.4, 3.2, 4.2, and about 6 trout (biggest was 19inches).

Here's a few pics from our boat:

4.2lb Spotted Bass









4+









Father in laws first fish of the trip









Another 4+









Dale's 2.4 Spot









Another 4+










Again, GREAT trip with good people. That's what it's alllll about 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4816&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## smallieguy

Nice job B.  
that spot is awesome.


----------



## ShakeDown

Thanks J! That sucker had me shakin man...I was in complete disbelief when he first broke water, assuming it was a largemouth because of the size. Didn't believe it until I saw the tooth patch on the tongue.


----------



## Freeze

Shake - well another nice bunch of fish, you must have that FNF stuff down. So since Fletch and I aren't going for another 2 weeks, was wondering if the overall opinion down there is that the FNF is almost finished for the year or not? I was watching the temps while you guys were down there and a nasty cold front really came through. Did that help or hurt since you were using the FNF?

Congrats!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown

Freeze...in 2 weeks, I'd leave the fnf stuff home...we hit the tail end of it, and the fish should start smackin cranks soon. 

This was a "different" trip from the last 2 in a few respects. The past 2 times, we had our best days on cold fronts. This time around, that cold front gave em severe lockjaw...for a solid 3 days. I guess you should expect that going from a high of 75 to a low of 20 in 24 hours 

From what I've experienced and read (I'm by no means a pro at this), the fnf is probably the best cold front non-live bait method you can use. I'm also 100% convinced that you need to smack em on the head with it. We've had numerous times, where a boat will fish a stretch of wall, without even a sniff (this happened this past week). We pulled in right behind them, and pulled 3 out of that exact area they didn;t get a bite in. I'm sure that's happened to us all at one point or another, but i've never seen it on a scale like this. I think half of the battle is being at the right place at the right time, and putting it RIGHT in front of them. They aren't chasing anything in cold water like that (atleast I'm convinced they aren't).


----------



## smallieguy

Remember when we were there B?
74 in the afternoon on day 1 and then thunderstorms
overnight and 31 with a hard north wind the next morning.
Nasty stuff.
You guys did great considering what you had to work with.
I would have a replica mount of that spot done, I know guys
that would kill for a spot like that.  
tell Bill I said hi. ok?


----------



## johnboy111711

wheres the pics of the big fish????


----------



## johnnylittletruck

fill me in what is fnf???


----------



## ShakeDown

6.3 lb Smallie - NICE WORK Jason!










DC with a fattie 6










Jason's 3.2 spot










19" Rainbow










A tad under 6 for DC


----------



## ShakeDown

Float-n-fly. Clear, coldwater finesse rig for smallies. Usually consists of a 9-10 foot light action rod with a 1/16 or 1/8th oz hair jig tied to a 9-10 foot leader suspended underneath a small float. Basically, a crappie rig fished for bass.

and it's a freakin BLAST to fish.


----------



## Big Daddy

Don't forget the DOPE!!!!! LOL


----------



## ShakeDown

The dope 

I still smell it!


----------



## DaleM

Smell it? Heck I can still taste it!


----------



## ShakeDown

J...it was almost a carbon copy of last years weather. It didn't get quite as cold this year, but the size of the temp drop was 30 degrees like last year. We did make a 60+mph run to Mitchell in a hail storm though  Took a few there, however Indian, Long, and Kyle is where we did our best.

I'll give the old man your regards!


----------



## johnboy111711

great fish and pics. how do i order the secret lure????? notice you are on the pro staff...


----------



## DaleM

Pro staff! Now there is another story in itself!  those are secret lures, made from a special mold, special lead, special feathers. Those are expensive jigs!


----------



## ShakeDown

Like Dale said, they are 100% special  His molding skills, and my lack of tying skills produce one UGLY (but ironically effective) jig!


----------



## Big Daddy

Sure worked on the smallies!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk

Great job guys. Looks like you had a blast. I need to get down there and get some of those lunkers


----------



## smallieguy

HAHA LMAO...........I got a box full.


----------



## crankus_maximus

Nice fish guys! AT least you got to catch some fish and feel some warmer temps. We'll be heading down in a month. i can't wait!


----------



## Freeze

Excellent guys!!! Those who haven't been lucky enough to go for smallies in the clear waters of DH just can't appreciate how difficult it is to bag a 6lb smallie. Did you guys take the measurements to have a mount built?


----------



## baby bass

hay nice fish guys i sure hope they are turned on cranks when i go april 9th. i would like crawdaddy and my self to catch a few big ones,before crankus maximus and marshall gets there the 14th.    baby bass


----------



## ShakeDown

Yepper! We have measurements on all of the big ones. Off the top of my head, the 6.3 was 23", the other 6 was like 21.5. The 4.2 spot was 19.

That slot down there makes it interesting. We probably only boated 4 fish that were not between 16 and 21. We did have a pot going one day (everyone chucked in $5, big fish takes all), and we had to use the buddy verification system because of the unlikelyhood we'd hit the numbers.

Tee and Fish4Fun...you two leader dopers need to be postin those pics!


----------



## Fish4Fun

LOL you guys will get yours trust me....... Was a good one thought.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Great fish gentlemen!

I am heading down March 27-31, and then again April 14-17.

I hope you saved some for the rest of us!  


Danny


----------



## BIGDAWG

I'll be there early morning 26th through the 31st. Staying at Starpoint, Red, white and blue Triton with Merc 150. I'll look for ya. Prolly fish down south creeks and bluffs quite a bit. BD


----------



## redhawk fisherman

BD,

I will be in a silver Javelin F/S with an Evinrude 150. i am staying at the state park.

Danny


----------



## Tee

Here are the pictures I promised.  

My 1st DH Smallmouth...










Another Cold SMBass...










It sure is a beautiful lake......










Icing in my boat  










Icing @ DH......










More Icing but it was a great to get that 1st fishing trip of the year in on such a beautiful Lake...









It was a great trip and I'm ready to go back! I'm in for next year!!


----------



## Fish4Fun

Those pics came out sweet Tee. Was a great time.


----------



## Fletch

You guys are really driving me crazy... THANKS! LOL.

10 more days and I'll be there.

Fletch


----------



## baby bass

hay tee nice smallies,looked cold ,but you had fun thats all that counts.baby bass.


----------



## GMR_Guy

Those are all super fat fish. Those are the fattest spotties that I have ever seen. Congratulations on those awesome fish.


----------



## Freeze

You guys know what's cool about this site. We have better reports here, being 200 miles away, on Dale Hollow than what you can get from boards and people from that area.


----------



## ShakeDown

Some of our southern brothers are pretty tight lipped! But man do they have some sweeeeeet water they're sittin on. Probably why it's so sweet


----------



## BIGDAWG

17 hours before I'm southbound hammer down!!!  I'm so excited I can't see straight.  Looks like spotted thundershowers the whole time I'm there, just hope we can get a few! I'll give a report when I get back, hope to see you there Danny! BD


----------



## ShakeDown

Good luck guys! Wish I was making the trip with yas!


----------



## Fletch

Hey bigdawg, I have a week to wait and its already driving me crazy. Good luck down there!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Hey Bigdawg,

Shoot me a PM if want to meet somewhere on the lake to share reports. Warmer temps and warm rains they are getting are making me smile!!!!!!   

Danny


----------



## Tee

To everyone going down DH: Good Luck! and Let us know how you do! I sure wish I was going too! Have Fun!


----------



## BIGDAWG

Leaving now in 4 hours...If you want, you can look for me around starpoint early mornings or around lunch. I'll look for ya....I gotta run around and do last minute stuff. Hope to see you..Thanks Fletch and Tee!!!  BD


----------



## Phil Carver

Have a safe trip man . Catch some HAWGS ! See ya when you get back .


----------



## Fletch

We're headed down to dale this Saturday morning. Looks like we have a nasty cold front that's going to meet us there. Even though it will probably shut down the fish for a couple of days I'm still looking forward to getting there.


----------



## Fletch

This is my boat (and the bank!) If you see me, stop by and say hello.
Fletch


----------



## BIGDAWG

Hey all. We are back and very relaxed!! We didn't catch as many fish as I would have liked but it was great seeing an old friend. We use to work with a guy that retired to South Carolina, he met us at Dale. Any way, we only caught a hand full of bass. The first day we were there, there was THOUSANDS of threadfin shad everywhere. My guess is the lake rolled over a few days prior to our arrival and a huge shad kill. You couldn't get the freakin' fish to eat anything. The weather was absolutely great, except one day. We fished Ashburn, Obey river, jolly and cove creeks, east and west fork. The last day, water temps were consistently 53-54 degrees. All the way in the back of creeks I found 58.3 in Jolly creek. You all getting ready to go, should be perfect for cranks when you get there. The gulls will have the shad cleaned up before you get there. Didn't see Danny, hope you had good luck brother!! Shellcrackers, Crappie, and bluegill are headin' towards the bushes!!! We drug a few shells and bluegill out of 'em. Hope you guys have fun, let me know how you do!! B.D.


----------



## Fletch

Thanks for the report BigDawg. I hope the weather cooperates. We're leaving on Saturday morning, will post a report when we get back.
Thanks again and good luck to all you buckeyes headed down to dale.

Fletch


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Just got back a few hours ago! Fishing wasn't very good. Eleven smallies in four days doesn't cut it for the amount of gas I burned up!(2.49 a gallon at the state park)
Day by day report

Monday cold rainy four smallies all on smoke tubes
Tuesday couldn't get out early because of fog one dink in morning one 2 lber that evening
Wednesday three smallies on a clown rogue in first 45 minutes(one was a 4 lber) not another bite the rest of the day  
Thursday I fished this morning till about 9:30. Two good fish off same point in 25 ft of water. One went 4.9 lbs on my Berkely scale the other was 3.2

I fished fromTrooper Island to Hendricks Creek and in Natty and Poor Branch! I will be going back down from April 14-17


----------



## ShakeDown

Thanks for the reports guys!

You guys need to kick around doing the fnf thing with us next winter. Cold as hell, and we'll most likely see everything mother nature has to offer, but it will prime you guys nicely for the early spring bite!


----------



## Freeze

Thanks for the report Redhawk. I have to say though, 11 smallies in 4 days is not that bad, especially considering you caught some nice ones. Can you post what the water temps were in natty and poor? As Fletch said we are leaving Saturday morning. Heavy rains predicted tomorrow which should help warm the water. We are down there until the 15th so we won't be able to give you a return report before you head back down. We fish down by the areas you fish a lot so if you see a blue Ranger 520 and Red/Black Triton 186 fishing together that will be us, come up and we will give you a current report.

Shake - I'm game and I'm pretty sure Fletch will be too  

Will let you guys know how we did.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Monday morning in Poor Branch surface temp was 51, this morning it was 54.5. I have no idea what it was like deeper! I forgot to mention secondary points in Roberts and Galton(spelling) held a fish or two! Good luck and save some for me! I will be in an old gray Javelin fish and ski.


----------



## Fletch

ShakeDown said:


> Thanks for the reports guys!
> 
> You guys need to kick around doing the fnf thing with us next winter. Cold as hell, and we'll most likely see everything mother nature has to offer, but it will prime you guys nicely for the early spring bite!


Well, lemme think a minute.... OK sounds good!
We'll have to purchase yet another fishing pole or two!


----------



## Fletch

So the best or one of the best days of the month (April) is going to have a cold front move in on us. Never fails! tuesday 77/51 and Wednesday 59/45.
It's your fault Freeze.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Fletch,

Try this weather site!

http://wwwagwx.ca.uky.edu/cgi-bin/getcast_www_ky?Cumberland+081#forecast


----------



## Fletch

Thakns for the URL redhawk!


----------

